
The “Apple Store Index” says it’s not yet time to reopen the economy - tosh
https://theprepared.com/blog/the-apple-store-index-says-its-not-yet-time-to-reopen-the-economy/
======
mensetmanusman
Just learned Apple sells $600 wheels for their mac pro.

Why?

------
ReticentVole
No excess deaths anymore from COVID-19 in the USA:

[https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/nvss/vsrr/covid19/excess_deaths.htm](https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/nvss/vsrr/covid19/excess_deaths.htm)

The excess deaths from COVID can be mostly explained by us having no flu
season in 2019 or 2020

We can resume completely normal activity.

